
Ask HN: Worthwhile Linux projects to start from scratch? - jason_slack
I&#x27;m itching to start a new software project from scratch. What are ideas of software projects that Linux could benefit from?<p>IDE - there are already several
Graphics suites - there are already popular ones
Office suites - there are already popular ones
Window managers - there are so many already<p>What&#x27;s a worthwhile project to start that would benefit Linux at large?
======
ld-50-agi-v3
Convert it to a Lisp Machine, free from the transistors up.

Make it run on CO_2.

Make a 3D desktop interface.

Put the Jurassic Park back in the ground.

